# VapeFly Galaxies MTL RTA



## Darius1332 (2/10/18)

Hi All

Looking for a VapeFly Galaxies MTL RTA, preferably black or silver but lets see whats available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (2/10/18)

Only blue and rainbow available here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332 (3/10/18)

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (3/10/18)

Black and Stainless Steel here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (4/10/18)

Adephi said:


> Black and Stainless Steel here


Thanks @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (25/7/19)

Resurrected this for anyone who has stock in CT


----------

